# Speedy performances of Mozart's piano concertos?



## Clairvoyance Enough (Jul 25, 2014)

I've never liked Mozart's piano concertos as much as I want to, but this morning I heard this version of 23






And I really liked it. It's a tad faster than most versions I've heard (and most versions I've heard, of all the concertos and particularly in the first movements, always sound too slow to me) and it sprinkles in that hyper zipping pizzazz in all the moments I've always felt needed it but so often are denied it. From 35 seconds to 50 seconds in the first minute, for example, you can hear what I mean.

Can anyone recommend some similar performances of Mozart's concertos?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

No. Even the HIP performances by van Immerseel and Levin do traditional tempos for an allegro in K488.

The first movement is an "allegro" NOT "allegro con brio" or "allegro vivace".


----------

